# Topics > AI in car and transport > Cargo transport, freight transport >  Camello, last-mile delivery robot, Otsaw Digital Inc., Singapore, San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Otsaw Digital Inc.

Home page - otsaw.com/camello

----------


## Airicist

Camello last-mile delivery robot from OTSAW

Mar 11, 2021




> Developed by Singaporean company OTSAW, Camello is an autonomous mobile robot providing on-demand deliveries.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Singapore testing on-demand courier delivery by autonomous robots"
Through an app, consumers will be notified when the robot is en route to its destination and will receive a confirmation notification that it's arrived

by Sainul Abudheen K
March 12, 2021

----------

